# fortepiano. can i make up my own scales?



## DenisAfanasyev

or i will take wrong patterns and i gotta stay with famous scales?


----------



## Michael122

Of course you can.
You can do whatever you want.
Many pieces were started that way.


----------



## pianozach

Well, you *can* make up your own scales, but most usable scales have already been _*"made up"*_.

In addition to the Major scale, there are three different Minor scales, seven different Modal scales, and the Whole Tone scale. Almost every other 7-tone scale is basically a variation of those (with the exception of the Whole Tone scale, which is only 6 pitches).


----------

